# Need some more wiring help please!!!!



## GOSKN5 (Apr 21, 2009)

I decided the completely redo the wiring on the trailer that I bought because it was sloppy and not working properly...

anyway... here is what I have a wiring harness that is 4 pin with 4 wires running out of it.... labeled: Ground(white), Tail(Gray), Left Turn(white w/stripe), Right turn(Green)......

the lights that I have two wires running out of them one Brown and one Red.....

What do I hook to what??? and what wire do I ground from each light? I assume I will have to run a wire from the Tail(Gray) wire to both lights and hook to one of the wires and then run the turn signal wires to one of the wires and ground one of them.....

I am just wondering which wire goes to which one on the lights??? and which wire coming out of the light should also be grounded??? 

Also the harness that was hooked to the trailer was a 4 prong harness but had 5 wires coming out of it (2 green, 2 yellow, and a white). Do I need a harness like that instead of the one I have with 4 wires???? Please help me out I am struggling with this sorry if it was confusing.... feel free to ask me other questions... thanks.....


----------



## MOOSE (Apr 22, 2009)

HERE YOU GO . (1) RED WIRE BRAKE LIGHT 
(2) BROWN WIRE TAIL AND MARKER LIGHT
(3) YELLOW WIRE LEFT TURN SIGNAL
(4) GREEN WIRE RIGHT TURN SIGNAL
(5) WHITE WIRE IS A GROUND .

TWO WIRES COMING OUT OF LIGHT (1) RED WIRE IS THE HOT WIRE
(2) BROWN OR WHITE IS THE GROUND WIRE
ALWAYS MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD TIGHT CONNECTION AND ALSO A GOOD CLEAN GROUND.
YOU CAN FIND A NEW CABLE WITH 4 WIRES COLOR CODED AS SAID ABOVE AT A BIG TRUCK PARTS STORE OR A GOOD NAPPA STORE. IT WILL HAVE A GOOD RUBBER COATING ON IT FOR LONG LIFE.

GOOD LUCK
MOOSE


----------



## GOSKN5 (Apr 22, 2009)

so the harness that I have with the white, grey, white w/stripe, and green wires coming out of it wont work with the light I have???

also do I just hook the turn signal wire and brake wire to the red wire and ground the brown wire coming out of the back of each light???


----------



## MOOSE (Apr 23, 2009)

what are the color of the wires on the lights u are useing ??
the turn signal and brake light hook together. there should be a brown wire for marker lights.
and a white wire for gounding. the harness u have now would work.but u would have to pick and mark each wire for what light you want it to work. less confuseing if the harness had solid color wires that match the wireing code,just in case someone else had to work on it. also if you go down the middle of the trailer ,u will have to splice into the middle of the harness incase you have marker lights on the side the trailer. when you get to the end of the trailer you will have to go from one lite acrooss to the other brake and turn, and marker. use the brown wire for your licene plate lite. and you will need marker lites in the middle of the rear of the trailer.

let me now how it goes. send pm if need more answers.
moose


----------



## GOSKN5 (Apr 23, 2009)

well the lights that I have only have two wires coming out of them.. one is red and one is brown.... I have figured out that one is for tails and brake and the other is for signal.... they are self grounding by the bolts that attach them to the trailer...

I got a new wiring harness that has the traditional colors on it....


----------



## MOOSE (Apr 24, 2009)

THE RED WIRE AND THE YELLOW WIRE WILL BE TIED TOGETHER ON THE LEFT REAR OF TRAILER.
THE RED WIRE AND THE GREEN WIRE WILL BE TIED TOGETHER ON THE RIGHT OF TRAILER. 
ALL BROWN WIRES WE BE TIED TOGETHER ON THE LEFT SIDE AND THE RIGHT SIDE.
MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD CLEAN SPOT FOR THE GROUND.

MOOSE


----------

